# anno 1404 grafikqualität



## MetallSimon (22. Juli 2009)

*anno 1404 grafikqualität*

also ich wollte mal wissen,was ihr für ein system habt,und wie viele fps habt.
ich habe,wenn ich alles auf hoch einstellen und ganz weit herausegzommt eine insel betrachte ca15-20fps auf wasser sinds30-35fps.ganz weit reingezoomt sind es 25-30fps auf ner insel und 40-45fps aufm wasser.


----------



## Pommes (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: anno 1404 grafikqualität*

20-50 Max Qualität


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: anno 1404 grafikqualität*

moin,

30(worst case) bis 60(v-sync). meist aber 45fps
alles max
dx10
8xmsaa
16xaf(treiber)
catalyst ai aus

hd4870 1gb@800/3700
phenom 2 X2 550@ 3,8GHz


----------



## Jy-Falc00n (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: anno 1404 grafikqualität*

GTX 260 (702,1404,1080) Q6600 (2,4 Ghz), 2GB, Vista 64

1920x1080, 4xAA(Ohne Tranzsparens-AA) 8xAF, VSync

Nahe : Eigendlich immer 60 FPS

Mittel: 30-55 FPS

Weit : 15-30 FPS


----------



## Geicher (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: anno 1404 grafikqualität*

Bei mir:
Worst Case (fernsicht):30-40FPS
Mittlere Ansicht:45-60FPS
Nahe Ansicht:immer 60 FPS

Was meint ihr, sind das genug für mein sys?
1280x1024 Alles auf maximum,16xQ,8AF DX10.
PC:
Q9400@3Ghz
GTX 285
4GB RAM
Windows 7 RC 64 Bit


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: anno 1404 grafikqualität*

wenn ich ganz weit weg bin so 20-25 wenn ich mich recht erinner 
gtx295
intel q9400
4gb ram

alles auf max mit full aa/af etc blah mit 1920x1080p

alles in allem sehr gut spielbar


----------



## Mister HighSetting (1. August 2009)

*AW: anno 1404 grafikqualität*

Alles auf Max Settings 1680X1050
Also auf Wasser so um die 45 in der Stadt (1500 Einwohner) 27-30 
ABER:
Etwas sehr seltsames passiert wenn ich auf ein zb. Haus klicke dann sinkt die Framrate auf gerade mal 10Fps. Das passiert aber nur bei Wohnhäusern wo die Gesichter oben in der Ecke erscheinen, bei allen anderen Häusern passiert das nicht. Sonnst läufts ja einwandfrei und ruckelfrei  Hat noch jemand diese Einbrüche wenn er auf so ein Haus Klickt?

Core I7 920
GtX 260
6 GB RAM
Vista 64


----------



## Tecqu (3. August 2009)

*AW: anno 1404 grafikqualität*

Mit meiner GTX 260 und meinem Q9550 hab ich alles auf maximum gestellt.
die FPS sind auf mittlerem Zoom bei 30 fps; wenn ich rauszoome gehts auf bis zu 20 fps runter.


----------



## Wendigo (3. August 2009)

*AW: anno 1404 grafikqualität*

Hat man mit ner 48870er eigentlich DX10 oder wie das auch heisst bei der Grafikeinstellung?


----------



## Motox86 (13. August 2009)

*AW: anno 1404 grafikqualität*

Hallo,

könnt Ihr mir bitte weiterhelfen? Und zwar möchte ich mal wissen für was die Engine_Editor Datei im Spiele Ordner zuständig ist? Und warum bei mir nur so "wenig" drin steht: 
<InitFile><QualityLevel>3</QualityLevel>
</InitFile>

In der Anno Sonderausgabe der PcGames ist der Ordner auch abgebildet aber mit wesentlich mehr Inhalt waurm steht das bei mir nicht alles drin z.B welche DirectX Version genutzt wird usw. Ist das bei euch auch so? weil mein Spiel auch sehr oft abstürtzt. 

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## ThoR65 (13. August 2009)

*AW: anno 1404 grafikqualität*



Motox86 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> könnt Ihr mir bitte weiterhelfen? Und zwar möchte ich mal wissen für was die Engine_Editor Datei im Spiele Ordner zuständig ist? Und warum bei mir nur so "wenig" drin steht:
> <InitFile><QualityLevel>3</QualityLevel>
> ...


 
Hi,
Also ich gehe davon aus, das bei jedem Anno Spieler in der besagten Datei so wenig Einträge vorhanden sind.
Und die Daten, die Du in der Zeitschrift gelesen hast, sind bei Dir auch vorhanden. Evtl. solltest Du dir die Zeitschrift noch mal *genauestens *durchlesen. Dann wirst Du auch erfahren, wo sich die relevante Engine.ini befindet. Und genau in dieser kannst Du alles mögliche einstellen (sogar so viel falsches, dass das Game gar nicht mehr läuft)


----------



## Motox86 (13. August 2009)

*AW: anno 1404 grafikqualität*

Hi,

dank dir erstmal für die schnelle Antwort. Möchte da gar nichts verstellen habe auch noch nichts verstellt Hatte mich nur gewundert. 


Gruß Carsten


----------

